# Germany plans to develop new fighter jet to replace Tornado fleet



## CougarKing (22 Dec 2015)

In the wake of the recent news questioning the airworthiness of the Luftwaffe's Tornado fleet, it's a race against time before Germany retires the Tornado in the mid 2020s:

Reuters



> *Germany plans to develop new fighter jet to replace Tornado*
> BERLIN
> 
> Germany plans to develop a new fighter jet to replace Tornado jets in the long term and it aims to hold initial talks with European partners in 2016 about what features they want in the aircraft, according to a document seen by Reuters on Sunday.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (30 Dec 2015)

More on the above:



> *Revealed: New Stealth Bomber Plans From Germany*
> Germany hopes to develop a new strike aircraft to replace its aging Panavia Tornado bombers. Berlin expects to hold preliminary discussions with its European partners about the nascent project in 2016, according to a report from Reuters.
> 
> According to a draft German defense ministry document obtained by the newswire, it is not clear if the new warplane would be manned, unmanned or optionally manned. However, according to the Reuters report, an optionally manned aircraft is a distinct possibility. But what is clear is that Berlin views the project as a collaborative European effort similar to the Eurofighter Typhoon or the Tornado before it.
> ...



National Interest


----------

